# Softwareprüfung nach GAMP5



## MariusW (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
momentan sitze ich an einer Dokumentation einer Sondermaschine nach GAMP 5. Hierzu muss auch ein Softwaretest durchgeführt werden. Sprich alle selbst generierten FB's müssen dokumentiert und geprüft werden. 

Hat jemand von euch hier Ahnung von? Habe noch nicht die richtrige Idee wie ich die FB's, FC's und DB's abprüfen kann.


Danke für eure Hilfe
Marius


----------



## joker76 (18 Januar 2010)

*Gamp5*

Hi,

der Test ist etwas umfangreich und von den Kundenanforderungen abhängig.

Erstmal muss eine Beschreibung angefertigt werden, in der die Funktion des Bausteins beschrieben wird.
Dann wird der Quellcode geschrieben und getestet, d.h. auch der Quellcode muss geprüft werden. Eventuell anhand eines Ausdrucks (Whitebox-Check).
Zusätzlich muss eine Testspezifikation erstellt und durchgeführt werden.

Das ganze immer mit 4-Augen-Prinzip.

So das ganze im Groben....


----------



## MariusW (21 Januar 2010)

Hi, 

Danke für die Info Joker, nur unserer Programmierer machen es genau anders rum. Erst programmieren dann Dokumentieren. (Sondermaschinen!) Ob das so sein muss sei mal dahinngestellt.

Also ich habe mal den anfang gemacht. Unsere Anlage ist in einzelne Stationen aufgeteilt. Jede Station hat ihre eigenen Schrittketten. Nun Prüfe ich erst einmal pro Station die E/A' s ab. Danach die eigentliche Funktion anhand der Schrittkette. Ich denke das ich da auf dem richtigen Weg bin. 

Nur wie ich nun einen DB abprüfe, iist mir noch schleierhaft. Wie kann man prüfen ob das Wort hineingeschrieben wurde, oder das entsprechende Bit gesetzt wurde. 

Fragen über Fragen. Wenn ich mehr weiß werd ich es posten.

Gruß Marius


----------



## joker76 (22 Januar 2010)

MariusW schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die Info Joker, nur unserer Programmierer machen es genau anders rum. Erst programmieren dann Dokumentieren. (Sondermaschinen!) Ob das so sein muss sei mal dahinngestellt.
> Gruß Marius




Hi,

genau das ist nicht GAMP-Komform. Es muss laut GAMP nach dem V-Modell gearbeitet werden. 
Dies bedeutet:

1. Lastenhaft
2. Pflichtenheft
3. Funktionsbeschreibung
4. Umsetzung/ Programmierung
5. FAT: 

5.1 White-Box-Check 
5.2 Black-Box-Check bzw. Funktionstest

Damit ist die erste Phase abgeschlossen.

Ab diesem Punkt dürfen keine Änderungen mehr in der Software ohne Change Control durchgeführt werden !!!

6. Installation / bzw. Integration der Anlage
7. Funktionstest der Anlage und Software.

Der Rest (PQ) macht der Kunde. Das wäre unter anderen die Produktqualifizierung.

MfG

Joker


----------



## MariusW (22 Januar 2010)

Prizipiell wird so gearbeitet.

Das KB gibt einen Funktionsplan an den Programmierer. Dieser baut sich seine Schrittkette und programmiert. Nur die eigentliche Dokumentation des Programmes bleibt auf der Strecke. (Komentare, Deklarationen, usw.) Das macht die Sache später nicht einfach.

Wann ist denn in deinen Augen die Software fertig. Hier ist man der Meinung wenn der letzte Programmierer bei der Inbetriebname das Gebäude verlassen hat.

Ich selber sehe es eher zum FAT- Termin.


----------



## joker76 (22 Januar 2010)

Kommentare und Dokumentation sollte in und für die Software schon vorhanden sein. Ansonsten kann man diese nicht qualifizieren.

Der Fertigstellungstermin für die Softare ist der FAT. 
Danach dürfen Änderungen in der Software nicht mehr ohne Change Control,
d.h. Beschreibung der Änderungen, Programmierung und White-Box Test etc. durchgeführt werden.

Jetzt kommt es aber auch auf die Kundenanforderung und Anlagentyp bzw. Risikobewertung an.

Einige Pharmakunden setzen das Augenmerkmal auf die Qualifizierung der Software und prüfen diese im Detail ab. 
Ohne Kommentare in der Software oder eindeutige Bezeichnungen ist die Software vom Kunden nicht qualifizierbar.

Andere Pharmakunden begnügen sich mit einem Black-Box Check.


----------



## chrissi52000 (25 Januar 2010)

*Hi*

Hi,

ich würde mich an dieser Stelle gerne mal einklinken da mir diese Prüfungen demnächst auch bevorstehen. 
Zum einen muss ich mein selbsterstelltes SPS- Programm + WinCC validieren sowie 2 Fremdapplikationen (Warenwirtschaftssystem + "Messsoftware").

Da beide Zulieferer der Fremdapplikationen keinen Schimmer davon haben, wird es also an mir hängen bleiben.

Daher hätte ich einige Fragen an Euch:

1. Kann mir jemand ein paar nähere Infos zum generellen Ablauf dieser Geschichte geben?

2. Ich habe diverse Schulungskurse im Internet zur Softwarevalidierung nach GAMP 5 gefunden. Muss ich eine Teilnahme eines solchen Kurses für die Zertifizierung nach dem Medizinproduktegestz nachweisen können?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MariusW (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo Christian,

SPS- Programm, WinCC, Fremdaplikationen kommt mir alles sehr vertraut vor!! Arbeiten wir am gleichen Projekt??


----------



## chrissi52000 (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Eher unwahrscheinlich. Oder spielen Roboter und Spritzmaschinen bei dir mit?
Ich bin auch noch mitten in der Planungsphase und versuche halt jetzt im Vorfeld so viel Infos wie möglich zu bekommen.
Pharma ist für mich absolut neu.


----------



## MariusW (25 Januar 2010)

Also nen Robbi haben wir auch! ;-) Spritzguss leider nicht.


----------



## chrissi52000 (25 Januar 2010)

Tja. Doch unterschiedliche Projekte aber halt die selben Probleme


----------



## joker76 (25 Januar 2010)

chrissi52000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde mich an dieser Stelle gerne mal einklinken da mir diese Prüfungen demnächst auch bevorstehen.
> Zum einen muss ich mein selbsterstelltes SPS- Programm + WinCC validieren sowie 2 Fremdapplikationen (Warenwirtschaftssystem + "Messsoftware").
> ...



Hi,

Zu 1) habe ich oben beschrieben ... Prinzipielles V-Modell, seit Gamp5 ein paar kleine Abweichungen.

Zu 2) Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber für die GAMP-Gerechte Erstellung der Software ist es nicht notwendig.


. ..um einen muss ich mein selbsterstelltes SPS- Programm + WinCC validieren sowie 2 Fremdapplikationen (Warenwirtschaftssystem + "Messsoftware").
<- Also für SPS und WinCC kommt es auf die Anforderungen an, bei WinCc kann es noch zur Computervalidierung kommen. 

Zum Warenwirtschaftssystem: 

Prinzipiell muss diese nicht nach Gamp5 geprüft werden, wenn diese ein Massenprodukt wie z.B. PCS7 ist.

Man kann Software in verschiedene Katogorieen unterteilen, je nach Katogorie muss man mehr oder weniger Aufwand betreiben.

Wenn ihr noch nie was in die Richtung gemacht habt, würde ich mir Unterstützung anfordern um mal darüber zu schauen und eine Marschrichtung zu geben.

Das ganze ist nicht ohne .. dazu kommt noch das Änderungsmanagement welches nicht unbedingt des Programmieres Ding ist.

Wie gesagt an Fehlender oder mangelhafter Durchführung der Gamp kann über die Abnahme der Anlage entscheiden.


----------



## MarkusP210 (29 Januar 2010)

> Kann mir jemand ein paar nähere Infos zum generellen Ablauf dieser Geschichte geben?


 
Da ich mich nun schon seit acht Jahren mit eben dieser Thematik herumschlage hätte ich folgenden Beschrieb für die Vorgänge die Dir/Euch bevorstehen (in Ergänzung zu den Aussagen von Joker):

Gemäss dem V-Modell müsst Ihr folgende Dokument zwingend vorweisen können: 

1. Funktionale Spezifikation (nach Vorgabe des Pflichtenhefts/User requirement specification des Kunden)

2. Software-Design-Spezifikation, diese besteht aus einem generellen Beschrieb wie Eure Gesamtsoftware aufgebaut ist, welche Datenbereiche Ihr wie verwendet usw. Vorsicht mit Daten welche im System gespeichert werden (z.B. Rezepte o.ä.) hier müsste die Software 21 CFR Part 11 tauglich sein (betrifft Verwaltung elektronischer Daten sog. electronic records)

3. Software-Modul-Spezifikation, beschreibt die Funktion der einzelnen FC's, FB's und OB's (inkl. Zugriffen auf Instanzen u.ä.).

Demgegenüber müsst Ihr mit folgenden Tests die Erfüllung der in den oben genannten Dokumenten spezifizierten Eigenschaften nachweisen:

1. Modultest, hier wird anhand eines Testplans die Funktion der einzelnen Module nachgewiesen; was getestet wird entscheidet Ihr selber. Im Extremfall umfasst der Testplan nur einen Punkt.

2. Software-Integrationstest, hier wird der Aufbau der Software gem. Beschrieb in der Software-Design-Spezifikation abgetestet, z.B. existieren alle beschriebenen Module und Datenbereiche usw. Natürlich ebenfalls mittels Testplan dokumentiert.

3. Im Rahmen der IQ (Installation Qualification) muss dann ein dokumentierter I/O-Test erfolgen welcher sicherstellt, das alle I/O exakt nach Schema verdrahtet sind (erfolgt auf der Anlage)

4. Und zu letzt: im Rahmen der OQ (Operational Qualification) wird dann die Funktionserfüllung gemäss den Angaben in der Funktionalen Spezifikation abgeprüft. Auch hier wieder mit Testplan.


Für alle Schritte gilt: Saubere, durchgängige Dokumentation (vor allem chronologische Reihenfolge der Datümer auf den Dokumenten). Jedes Dokument muss eine Versionsverwaltung zu beginn aufweisen, Vorzugsweise mit genauem Beschrieb was von Version zu Version geändert wurde.

Das Ende der eigentlichen Bauphase ist, wie Joker schon schrieb, der FAT (Factory acceptance test) mit welchem der Kunde die Anlage offiziell übernimmt. Ab da dürfen SW-Änderungen nur noch nach folgendem Prozedere vorgenommen werden:

1. Änderungsantrag schreiben, enthält sämtliche Beabsichtigten Änderungen, eine Risikobeurteilung, eine Beurteilung der Auswirkung auf den (unveränderten) Rest der Software sowie eine Liste der nachzuführenden Dokumente (gem. V-Modell).

2. Änderung der Dokumente gem. Änderungsantrag.

3. Freigabe der geänderten Dokumente durch alle notwendigen Personen (Verteiler auf den Dokumenten) 

4. Durchführung der Änderung(en) in der SW

5. Dokumentierter Re-Test der geänderten SW-Teile an der Anlage.


Ihr müsst damit rechnen, dass Eure Qualifizierungsunterlagen durch die QA des Kunden penibelst geprüft werden. Unstimmigkeiten werden i.d.Regel entdeckt und führen im Extremfall dazu, dass die gesamte Qualifizierung in Frage gestellt wird und wiederholt werden muss! (Kann mehrere Monate in Anspruch nehmen).

Gruss

Markus

P.S. Ich stehe auch für Unterstützung zur Verfügung. PM genügt.


----------



## joker76 (29 Januar 2010)

Ihr müsst damit rechnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann MarkusP210 zu den obigen Punkten nur zustimmen.Vor allen Dingen der letzte Satz! Das habe ich nämlich schon hinter mir.
> 
> Der gesamte Dokumentation ist ziemlich aufwendig und fast immer unterschätzt. Auch Kostenmäßig ist das ein ganz großer Faktor. Manchmal sitze ich ein Tag an der Dokumentation und die eigentliche Softwareänderung habe ich in einer Stunde umgesetzt.


----------



## chrissi52000 (1 Februar 2010)

Hi.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das bringt mich schonmal etwas weiter.
Bei mir würde es ja so aussehen, das ich keine Anlage für einen Kunden programmiere sondern für unsere eigene Firma.
Also ich muss was SPS und WinCC betrifft selbst dafür sorgen die Richtlinien einzuhalten.
Die zwei Fremdsysteme die integriert werden müssen muss ich demnach wahrscheinlich auch selbst prüfen.
Nach einigen Diskussionen sind wir jetzt auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich hier passende Schulungen machen werde.
Kann einer von Euch hier etwas empfehlen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MariusW (1 Februar 2010)

Also an Schulungsvorschlägen habe ich auch Interesse.


----------



## MarkusP210 (1 Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Schulung:

Konzept Heidelberg bietet verschiedene Kurse zu Themen rund um GxP an. Ich habe solche Kurse auch schon besucht, die Ergebnisse sind allerdings sehr mager, da sie für die Anlagenbetreiber (nicht die Ersteller) ausgelegt sind. Die Art Information die Ihr für Eure Projekte braucht (und ich auch für meine) kriegt man dort nicht.

Ich habe eine gute Alternative, möchte die hier aber nicht öffentlich ausbreiten. Bei Intresse meldet Euch doch mal per PM.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## joker76 (1 Februar 2010)

Hi,

da muß ich MarkusP210 recht geben. Die angebotenen Schulungen sind alle etwas mager und nicht sehr hilfreich. Zumindest wenn man auf Lieferantenseite ist. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre jemand der sich damit auskennt, mit in das Projekt begleitend einzubinden.


----------



## MariusW (2 Februar 2010)

Moin Moin,

weiß jemand einen Dienstleister der uns bei der Softwareprüfung unterstützen könnte, bzw. diese übernehmen kann?

Gruß Marius


----------



## MarkusP210 (2 Februar 2010)

Marius

Hab' Dir ne PM geschickt.

Gruss

Markus


----------



## roe (23 August 2010)

Alternative: PTS mit der Schulung Software Entwicklung - siehe http://www.pts.eu/aktuell/topic.asp?kursid=1579


----------

